# NEPA Delaware River?



## PA Delaware Fisher

Anyone fishing the Delaware River in northeast Pennsylvania? Not having much luck with the walleye or the small mouth since the temp change here. Usually the fishing gets better in the fall. Any input to make my outings more eventful would be appreciated! What baits ya using? What depth? A month ago i couldn't keep the fish off my jig!


----------



## overboard

Night fishing W/ stickbaits. As it gets colder it only gets better! In the last several weeks we have caught walleyes, stripers, and a 46" musky. Most people don't night fish for walleyes, and don't realize how productive it can be. 99% of my walleye fishing is after dark, and have been doing it for years.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

Thanks bud! I've spend some time in lake wallenpaupak night fishing for walleye. Usually in about 2-8 feet of water. Does the same go for the river? What color you getting em on? Suspending or Floating stick bait? Sorry for the 21 questions but dont get much time to fish due to the addition of twin girls so i like to do my best to make the little time i get successful


----------



## overboard

Varies on where we fish. If the water is deep enough we use HJ 10's or HJ 12's. Fire Tiger is a good bet, but other colors work also.
If fishing shallower water, it's better to use a floater. Almost all the fish I catch come from the depths you mentioned, 1-8'. They can be very shallow at night.
If you want to read some good posts on fishing a river, go to "walleye central" and read the Susquehanna River thread.
BASICS!!!!---EDDYS, EDGES OF CURRENT, CURRENT BREAKS, AREAS WITH LARGE ROCKS, FRONT AND BACK OF BRIDGE PIERS. No secret, just have to do a little homework and find prime spots. These will also hold walleyes during the day. 
You can go to ANY article on fishing a river for walleyes, and every one of them will mention the basics I listed above.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

Thanks bud. Gonna try this weekend if the river isn't sky high and muddy after the 3 days of rain they are predicting!


----------



## JL8Jeff

It doesn't look like the rain affected the river too much so I'll try heading out this weekend. I'm downstream quite a bit but it's stilll really low.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

Went out today and the bite was on! I caught a bunch of small mouth and my fair share of walleye. One of which was a personal best! Tomorrow when i upload the pic to my pc ill post it.


----------



## overboard

Was out last night. YES, the bite is on!!!!! Now if only I could keep those pesky stripers away!!! :lol: 
Nothing big, but managed 14 walleyes and 8 stripers.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

This is my personal best. Biggest one I've seen pulled out of the stretch of river i fish. Not sure of the weight but it was 27 inches long.


----------



## overboard

Nice river Eye! =D> 
My PB from the river is 29 1/4", before that 28 1/2". One of the guys I fish with has one 29", and another guy has one 28 1/2". 
There are 30+ in there!


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

Thanks bud. Didn't realize his size until he surfaced and rolled into the net. Needless to say I was very happy!


----------



## Y_J

Right on.. Congrats on the PB.. Way Cool. Now if I could just catch one Walleye.. heheheh Don't matter what size it is. It would be my Personal Best.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

Thanks bud. Sometimes its better to be lucky than good! My first one was about 10 years ago off a dock at Lake Wallepaupak fishing with a minnow and a bobber and it wasn't much bigger then the minnow!! :LOL2: You'll get one if your out there enough.


----------



## Y_J

I look forward to that day. I'm originally from California and I don't recall ever hearing of or seeing a walleye back there. Don't believe their are any in CA. Been here in Georgia for 3 1/2 yrs now so that possibility has become a do-able. Don't know yet if a Pike is do-able yet or not though. BUT, Thank God the Bass still are  and Trout still are. Wooot yeah.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

Got another decent one for the river i think. 22 1/2 inches. There still going nuts..


----------



## overboard

Another nice river eye! Darn they're pretty in there.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

Thanks man! I really want to try and do the night thing but gotta hook up a toggle switch for lights and between trying to get some archery hunting, some fishing and some odds and ends done i just take what i can get.


----------



## overboard

I have that same problem in the spring. Trout, shad, turkey hunting, walleye fishing, getting the odds and ends done! #-o 
Heck, I should just pitch a tent at the river, I could do 4 of the 5 right there! :lol:


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

HAHA things are hectic this time of year but all worth it. Did ya bag a turkey yesterday? Went out in the afternoon for a archery sit and the wind was outrageous! Saw one doe as we were setting up and not a damn thing after that.


----------



## overboard

I don't hunt fall turkey, only spring gobbler. I can usually get one of them mountain chickens every year.


----------



## jhunter1

Found my way over here from walleye central. Fishing just north of easton ive caught a few walleye but no big numbers. Waiting for the rut to be over and some colder weather than it will be game on.


----------



## overboard

Me too! overboard here, grizzley there.  Good site for tinboat owners.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

Tomorrow morning is the first day i can go out this week. Plan on sitting in my tree stand til ruts over as well. Hopefully in the am a good buck walks by me.. Supposed to rain but that seems to be my luck this year haha oh well. Atleast I'm getting out there some. As for the walleye they are biting but gotta find em. Been out there and fished one spot I was catching them then a week later they were 3/4 of a mile down stream! My buddy went to the spot i told him about and was skunked!


----------



## jhunter1

overboard said:


> Me too! overboard here, grizzley there.  Good site for tinboat owners.



Yes it is, ive gone through almost every page in the jet boat section. Pick up my new toy in a week, jet was shipped yesterday 8)


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

What did ya pick up? Good time to get a new toy!


----------



## jhunter1

PA Delaware Fisher said:


> What did ya pick up? Good time to get a new toy!




1760 searark with a tunnel and 75hp jet. I have a small jet that works great but is miserable to fish out of when its cold. Now I gotta wait til the ruts over so I can get back into fishing!


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

I have a Grumman 1649b with a suzuki 40/28... I am happy with it but wouldn't mind a 60/40 or even a 50/35. I've never heard anyone say there boat has too much power...


As for rut im going out in the am and hopefully get a chance at a shooter. I was at work today and saw a buck run across the field across from my job.. Rut is definitely on!!!!


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

Went out yesterday and today. Not much with the crazy gusts blowing the boat all over the place and the patchy rain yesterday 2 walleye and 2 smallie. As for today though real clear waters and water temps at 46.6 according to the lowrace we did a number on em. A few keeper walleye but some real decent smallies were landed. Caught em between 2 ft and 15 ft around the usual structure using tubes on 1/4 ounce jig heads.


----------



## overboard

Last night I didn't land a fish, the young guy had 7.  
SLOW was the key, and I mean SLOW. I even moved closer to him, and for some reason I couldn't do anything. The last time we were out I put a woopin on him, last night he returned the favor! :lol:


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

HAHAHA that happens from time to time its never fun unless you bring a new fisher with ya and keep them on fish. You using them HJs? I take it you were getting walleye?


----------



## overboard

Yes; walleyes, and the young guy and I have been fishing together for a number of yrs. now. He's not a rookie, and definitely can hold his own. WTH, I taught him! :lol: 
We have been using some other lures recently. There are a lot of lures that you can catch them on, just have to know how to fish them properly! 
A lure that I was using for quite awhile last night has water in it. I found that the seam left the water in, and it sinks like a rock instead of suspending. That didn't help matters any! Had that happen this spring while night trolling with a floating jointed Rebel. I kept getting hung up and finally decided to check the lure, sure enough the darn lure sank. It's not supposed to do that! #-o


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

Same guy who catches all the musky? If you get bored one night can ya try a jig head with a tube at night and let me know if that produces. I had the opportunity to get any fishing in after dark since its been on the cooler side but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## overboard

Yup, and he can have them. Give me the can of Musky Repellant! :lol:


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

I would really like to hook into one. One of the biggest fish swimming them waters! Forgot to ask, did he catch them on his walleye set up or was he targeting them and using a heavier set up? A 50" musky would look great on my wall!


----------



## overboard

He caught them on what he uses for walleyes. 
Now, all I have to do is get a 30" walleye. I know a guy that will mount it for a reasonable price-----HIM! :lol: He's also a taxidermist!!!


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

That's awesome! That's a good fella to know!


----------



## jhunter1

No ones been out?


----------



## overboard

Been out, and for some reason it really went downhill! Made a unusual day trip and got 1 short. Went out the next night and could only manage 1 short. It should be getting better, not worse! #-o


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

Went out today for a few hours and nothing! First time i was skunked in my new boat!!!!!! Cant win em all i guess. I don't know if it was the cold front or just bad luck but not one bite in over a mile of river!


----------



## jhunter1

Went out today for two hours and landed 3, 22-24-25. Released them all, they all hit aggressively and had the whole bait in their mouth. Going out tomorrow again.


----------



## overboard

Nice river fish. Was out Sun. night, ZERO, unusual for this time of the Yr.


----------



## JL8Jeff

You guys are diehards! I had hoped to get out one more time but it got too cold so fast. I have circulation issues in my feet and hands so no way I can go out on the water now. Boat is parked in the garage and done for the season.


----------



## jhunter1

Its not too bad just have to dress right. Hot hands and foot warmers help when its cold. Rain gear for when its windy. Did ok today, spent more time searching for them than catching. Once I found them I had 3 pretty quick. I want some rain/snow so this river gets really high, might lose a few days of fishing but it would be worth it. I can get where I want to now but its still too shallow.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

Last outing wasn't too eventful but i didn't get skunked! 1 short walleye. Rifle season starts here tomorrow so prob wont be out again until that ends. Hopefully there wont be any ice at the ramps and i can try and catch a few more before the winter really sets in.


----------



## jhunter1

Im hoping to be able to fish most of the winter, need higher waters though. Went today, bite was really slow. Landed 4 all in the 17-21 inch range and had 5 hits.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

They don't plow the boat launches by me. Have no way to get the boat in the water or I would fish when I can.


----------



## jhunter1

Looks like the river is supposed to come up a lot from this rain. This is going to help a lot.


----------



## overboard

Probably won't last too long. Beltzville Lake is very low, as were most of the streams around here. When you see the lake drawn down, they are using it to help maintain the flow of the Delaware. It surprised me that the river is even predicted to hit 8.1 ft. at Tocks.
I've caught plenty of eyes when it's around 5.8 ft.


----------



## jhunter1

I like it around 5-6 ft in belvidere but its been mid 3s a long time. Called for 7.8 but now down to 6. Some high water will make it a little easier to find them.


----------



## Deep V 3654

Not sure if anyone is checking these reports since the only way to hit the river right now and for the foreseeable future is with ice skates...but I figured I'd ask anyway.

What do you guys recommend for anchoring in the upper Delaware? I've got a 14 ft tin boat, with a 15 hp on it and I know I won't be breaking any speed records but I'll be doing most of my fishing drifting or anchoring. I've got a 15lb mushroom which has held my canoe in the areas I fish up there, but I'm not as confident it will hold the tin boat. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## overboard

I would suggest at the minimum around a 20 lb. river anchor, the type with the 3 flukes. Actually a large can with an eyebolt and filled with concrete can work pretty well. Have to watch what type of anchor you use, there are probably hundreds of them hung up on the bottom there.
I have a deckhand 40 pontoon anchor winch on my boat W/remote, much easier to drift, anchor, drift, anchor, etc. Love that thing!


----------



## jhunter1

I have a 12 pound anchor with three prongs which holds good and the steaper the angle the better. It holds both my boats okay but id like something heavier for stronger current. A mushroom might not dig in enough. And yes if you dont use the proper anchor it will get snagged, I have two down there so far :?


----------



## overboard

I/we use an 18lb anchor that holds MOST of the time. Depends on the bottom and current, the river can be a tough place to anchor at spots.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

I welded rebar to a piece of pipe for my anchor. when it hits bottom hooks almost right away. I have been out when the river was high and the anchor would drift down stream 30-40 yards before hitting/hooking bottom. I would suggest at least 20lbs with something to bite the bottom.


----------



## Deep V 3654

Thanks for the info. The anchor I have is actually a 15lb river anchor, not a mushroom as I said. I actually have two of them. I think to be sure I'd better find a 30lb anchor. Maybe someone on here would be up for a trade, I also have an 8lb collapsible and a danforth which I'm not using.

Any other shad fishermen here?


----------



## icepounder

I see you guys are quite familiar with the big "D". I have always shore fished for sm bass, walleye and shad. A little over a year ago I refurbished an old 10' jon boat and I just picked up a 2.5 hp outboard motor. Before everyone starts I know it's *WAY* underpowered but I'm not looking to run up rapids etc.. 
I wanted to know if there are any long and calm areas near launches that I could use the boat to fish for smallies ? I would most likely be launching on the Jersey side. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated and thank you.


----------



## overboard

That's an awful small boat to be on the river with, be careful! Even a lot of the "calm" water has plenty of current. Then you have the wakes from other boats on the river, even with them going slow! 
IMO: I would not feel comfortable in a boat that small on the river; but I'm OLD!


----------



## icepounder

overboard said:


> IMO: I would not feel comfortable in a boat that small on the river; but I'm OLD!



I'm old too .. well mid 50's ! LOL
I feel very comfortable in it. I can stand and cast. I can motor while standing fairly comfortably. I've had it on smaller rivers such as the Passaic and on reservoirs such as Monksville using my electric trolling motor. I've read many times how tippy and unstable they are but to me it feels fairly stable. Now if it were the Pack canoe I would definitely say tippy and not stable. 
I think it boils down to each individual. I had the pack canoe years ago before they even came out. It was a prototype model they were testing in the Penobscot River .. geez that must have been about 24 years ago. To me it was very easy to maneuver but highly unstable. I couldn't stand in it to save my life. The slightest lean over the side I felt like I was going for a swim. 
Anyhow any info would be appreciated. So far drifting and motoring from Poxono to the Gap sounds doable (?). I wouldn't be planning to go until probably around June.


----------



## NEPA_Fisherman

I used to take my small 1232 jon boat on the Delaware all the time until I recently bought a larger boat. I definitely knew my limits with that boat but I never had any issues. I didn't even have a gas motor on it, made it up and down with a 40# thrust trolling motor. I usually launch out of Bushkill on the the Pa side, there's a pretty long stretch of calmer water through there with varying depths and structure, and I've caught lots of smallmouth and walleye throughout there. Unfortunately I'm not familiar with the boat launches on the Jersey side at all so I can't really help you there, but I would say definitely doable for that stretch of river you're looking to float. Aside from weaving in and out of all the tourists kayaking down the same stretch of river of course... :?


----------



## icepounder

Thank you NEPA_Fisherman. Unfortunately there's nothing we can do about the tourists. 
I'm glad to hear someone else has done the same thing. I think drifting down while fishing shouldn't be a problem. And if it is a good stretch I could always motor back up for another drift. Well that is going to be the game plan anyhow.


----------

